
Apple Watch Series 4's Hyped Fall Detection Put to the Test by a Stunt Woman - sharjeelsayed
https://hothardware.com/news/apple-watch-series-4-fall-detection
======
charrrzard
The stunt performer seemed a little unnecessary but good vid regardless.

